# the most beautiful Arabian horses



## A-L (Mar 7, 2008)

Followed​


----------



## A-L (Mar 7, 2008)

A-L ​


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are very nice horses


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

One word - STUNNING!


----------



## A-L (Mar 7, 2008)

They really amazing 

Thank you for your beautiful words


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

stunning horses


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!!! gorgeous,, beautiful animals


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

PIctures and horses are stunning....Brought a bit sad memouries: we used to go to Turkey for a holidays and I used to ride little bit the same naughty boy who's name was *Arab No 10, *bless. I did wanted to bring him to UK tho......


----------



## A-L (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never been a fan of Arabs.
I feel like I'm going to be personally murdered by half the Equestrian world when I say that.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

that makes 2 of us i'm a thouroughbred and welsh sec b lover myself (all of which have arab blood so i guess i am a fan of them realy lol)


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't even like TB's! haha.
More of a Cob/draft lover myself.


----------



## Jamie's Menagerie (May 7, 2008)

that blood bay gave me goosebumps - just gorgeous! I think Arabs are very lovely to look at but I also prefer the drafts/cobs, too. Just love those gentle giants!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, they are just stunning pictures. Arabs are so graceful*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I love them.. Iused to have a chestnut arab mare, such a delightfull young lady when she was in season!


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow... i haven't seen like that one before.. great...


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

These horses are simply magnificent


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Lovely 
Especially the one on the beach


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Arabian horses are stunning - but some are too weak and fragile for me.

Like a lot of show dogs, I can't see them doing the job they were originally intended for


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Im not a fan of arabs either. But they are stunning photos


----------



## PonyyLoverr (Jun 13, 2008)

Arabs are STUNNING bur also have a NAUGHTY personality in my eyes, depends really,


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Always loved arabs, there by far one of my fav horses, so beautifull...altho ive heard can be naughty lol.

luv apaloosa's and palominos aswell


----------

